# im sick of life, are you?



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

first off, do get me wrong,im really greatful of all the **** i have but im jst really loney and bored most of the time and i have no friends.
The people at school that claim to be my friends dont even ahng with, we dont even have nothin in common.

At home everyithing is fine, my parents are all cool so im not blaming anybody.
I dont even think i have SA, i probly jst say that coz i suck at life and i feel like i have to blame it on something

I used to live in AFrica but i moved when i was 10 and since then i never had any real friends. I try praying to GOd to help me but it jst feels like he jst ignores me but i still pray though.

Every morning i wake up and i try to get confidence when i look in the mirror but i jst think to myself "if im cool how come every girl i asked out rejected me'"

Everyday is the same **** and im sick of it,but i never really show it, when i around people i make jokes, laugh like everyone but on the inside im actually really sad.
i know some have ir worse but, what can u do?

Do u feel the same? Im 15 btw : )


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I am sick of life too...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm just sick of not living life itself..


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

It always has a way to screw you over.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe the way you ask girls out and talk to girls is a matter. It might be your looks, it might be your smell it might be just about anything. I didn't date girls to that have asked me because their personality didn't match mine. I wouldn't worry to much about it because you are only 15 years old it will get easier when you age a bit at least that was with me the case. 

On to your question: yeah I am sometimes sick at life and the way society is ruled. I just try to get my part out of it and try to help people wherever it is possible. I don't really have SA I just dislike talking to other people who aren't equal to me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. I'm mainly sick of the way life in general runs & how people are.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sick of stupid people and also the @$$holes that make life miserable, so I guess I am kind of sick of life. But I feel happy now since school hasn't started yet... When it does I'll probably feel like killing several people and dying in a hole. So in general... I can be sick of life very often.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

kanra said:


> I'm sick of stupid people and also the @$$holes that make life miserable, so I guess I am kind of sick of life. But I feel happy now since school hasn't started yet... When it does I'll probably feel like killing several people and dying in a hole. So in general... I can be sick of life very often.


Where I live schools already started, so I already feel like killing people haha


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel bored. Or like what im doing isnt leading to anything. Or that im messing up. Also unmotivated to do things. I get like that a lot. My life is pretty dull at times and i compare myself to others, which results in me feelings like im being left behind. Kinda sucks, but i focus on what i have in my life compared to when I had nothing and i feel better.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Watercoulour said:


> *I feel bored. Or like what im doing isnt leading to anything.* Or that im messing up. Also unmotivated to do things. I get like that a lot. My life is pretty dull at times and i compare myself to others, which results in me feelings like im being left behind. Kinda sucks, but i focus on what i have in my life compared to when I had nothing and i feel better.


Yup. This is me exactly. I don't feel suicidal but I feel like my life up to this point has been boring and pointless, yet I don't have the motivation to do anything about it. :blank


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

dachickmagnet said:


> first off, do get me wrong,im really greatful of all the **** i have but im jst really loney and bored most of the time and i have no friends.
> The people at school that claim to be my friends dont even ahng with, we dont even have nothin in common.
> 
> At home everyithing is fine, my parents are all cool so im not blaming anybody.
> ...


 this is me summed up in a paragraph. some days i get numb and dont care, except u have awesome parents, i dont so i moved in with my grandparents. but i feel the exact same way u do


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

First off, I understand how you feel. 
Secondly, your only 15, that's is still really young which means things will change. I mean 10 years from now you will be 25 and be different and your life probably will be better. We only get like 80 years of life, so don't waste it. Things get better once you get out of school


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

To a certain extent, yes. By the way, if you don't think you have SA, why are you on this forum? To me, it sounds like you are suffering more from depression and there are plenty of forums on depression. Don't get me wrong, if you want to stay on this forum, I have no problem with that, I just think you would be better off with people who will certainly be able to understand you from first-hand experience. Besides, reading posts from people who have a disorder you probably don't even have is likely to make you project that disorder onto yourself and probably make your depression worse.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

well..not really im happy to live it.
i was in this position though.its difficult.i understand.


----------

